
Electric scooters aren’t quite as climate-friendly as we thought - mornis
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/2/20751610/scooters-electric-dockless-carbon-emissions-study-life-cycle-analysis
======
cjbenedikt
Welcome to reality! Did we really need research for that? Doesn't common sense
and a bit of thinking lead to pretty much the same results?

